# "Beyond my control, I had to steal the bike"



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

From today's San Francisco Examiner...

*Thief claims 'it was beyond his control to not steal' bike at SF public library*
By: Mike Aldax 06/08/11 3:26 PM
Examiner Staff Writer

A man recently arrested for stealing a bike during a police decoy operation at San Francisco Public Library told cops he couldn’t help himself.

“The suspect said that the bike lock was so cheap and the bike was so expensive that it was beyond his control to not steal it,” Northern police Capt. Ann Mannix said during a Wednesday police meeting on crime trends.

Police conducted the decoy operation at The City’s public library after concerns were raised at a community meeting about an increase in bike thefts.

Cops staked out at the bike bait operation at the library said it took less than an hour for a crook to steal the two-wheeler. The thief was immediately arrested.

“He wasn’t usually a bike thief, he told us,” Mannix said.

Read more at the San Francisco Examiner: http://www.sfexaminer.com/blogs/law...-not-steal-bike-sf-public-libra#ixzz1OoF8gMHb


----------



## lookkg461 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

There are so many hot spots in SF where they could do these stings. I suspect it's not a priority for SFPD. Nice read though...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I like it! Bait Bike!

fc


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

What sort of thief is he then, "usually"?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

He's trying to say it was virtually up for grabs with the crap lock. It's human to see something of value just sit there for you to take.


But then morals and decency play a role, and he's a ****head.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I would love it if the judge were to say "it's such an easy case to assign maximum penalty for this case. I couldn't help myself".


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

How about the guy who shares his cell in lockup "I'm not _usually_ into dry anal rape, but in this case it's just beyond my control." 

In all seriousness, I wonder if the cops make sure to have a bike valued above $400 so it's grand theft.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Maybe its his excuse for claiming police entrapment. According to wikipedia:

"In criminal law, entrapment is constituted by a law enforcement agent inducing a person to commit an offense that the person would otherwise have been unlikely to commit."

However I've never felt the urge to steal a bike when seeing one left unlocked.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

zender said:


> how about the guy who shares his cell in lockup "i'm not _usually_ into dry anal rape, but in this case it's just beyond my control."
> 
> in all seriousness, i wonder if the cops make sure to have a bike valued above $400 so it's grand theft.


hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

if he's not a bike thief, then
1. how does he know that the lock was cheap?
2. how does he know that the bike is expensive?

is he a cyclist then? A real cyclist doesn't steal bikes.


----------

